# Darth has a Girlfriend.



## Pappy (Aug 13, 2014)

Folks, meet Ella.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 13, 2014)

Ella is a lot prettier than Darth....but she does seem to be quite empty.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah, but he knows how to push her buttons!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 13, 2014)

Wonder which is her favorite;  Going up or going down ?


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 13, 2014)

Darth's Brother ....Esca Vader!


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 13, 2014)

LOL, you are a hoot:lofl:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 13, 2014)

If they have a son, it will be Master Vader.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 13, 2014)

If there is a sicko in the family, they'll be called perv-vader


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Aug 13, 2014)

Darth and his girlfriend have a weekly night at the Innvader.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 13, 2014)

"And that is the kind of behaviour that starts affairs in the elderly." :hide:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 14, 2014)

Later, Vader.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 14, 2014)

Super Size Me!

View attachment 9047


----------



## Michael. (Aug 14, 2014)

We will always have Villains



.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 14, 2014)

Darth....making his come back.


----------



## Michael. (Aug 14, 2014)

My add blockers appear to be preventing me from viewing some attachments.

I just ran CCCleaner and there was no change

I had to use inspect element to view this one.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 14, 2014)

Darth Nader!
View attachment 9056


----------



## Pappy (Aug 14, 2014)

Hillavader???


----------



## Ina (Aug 14, 2014)

Now that's a scary notion. :lofl:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Shirley (Aug 15, 2014)

These are all so funny!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2014)




----------

